# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Deca Durabolin (ORGANON) 200mg/2ml - Greece

## MichaelCC

Here are pictures of Deca Durabolin (ORGANON) 200mg/2ml Greece - so called yellow top deca . It's directly from Greece pharmacy - I think "judge_dread" will agree with me. I also hope, this will help people, becasue there are so many fakes of this deca around black market.

----------


## MichaelCC

2 pictures more...

----------


## ajfina

they look so pretty, but not for me, give me IGF ,trenb,gh,prop and maste, and WINNNNNYYYYY  :AaGreen22:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice pics MichaelCC,

----------


## ajfina

yep very cool pics bro

----------


## Pinnacle

Looking at those brings back memories..... :Thumps Up:  



~Pinnacle~

----------


## judge_dread

These are indeed the real deal Decas! Enjoy..

----------


## diaryman

> Here are pictures of Deca Durabolin (ORGANON) 200mg/2ml Greece - so called yellow top deca. It's directly from Greece pharmacy - I think "judge_dread" will agree with me. I also hope, this will help people, becasue there are so many fakes of this deca around black market.



yes and anybody want to see fake deca look at these pics cuz i have it  :What?:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> yes and anybody want to see fake deca look at these pics cuz i have it


Sorry for your loss bro.

----------


## Seajackal

Hey Big Mike, nice pics, man! BTW you've got the last batch# that is
writen with open #4s, the next one (653405) is all closed and the 3
is rounded. Just as a reminder for the guys who didn't see Dutch's
comments in the past thread of Organon Decas.

----------


## MichaelCC

thanx SJ for completing infos about this decas - I din't know about this changes with batch#. I bought it personaly last sumemr (august) in Greece.

----------


## Italian Stallion

your deca is good,but remember: ENJOY YOUR DECA JUICING WITH RESPONSABILITY  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

Nice to see you back, Stalion!

----------


## Tren Bull

ive got some organon deca , but it says its from holland, does this mean its fake?

----------


## Seajackal

> ive got some organon deca, but it says its from holland, does this mean its fake?


No that doesn't mean it's a fake, please post a pic of yours so we
can see if it's real or not, surelly you will have the reply you need.

----------


## KickAAs

what about these ones real or fake

----------


## juicy_brucy

> what about these ones real or fake


 Nice pubic hair caught in the crimp of the one bottle.
LMAO.  :LOL:

----------


## KickAAs

I Like to make a good first impression ... You should see whats on my Naps !!  :Aajack:

----------


## MichaelCC

> what about these ones real or fake


I think, yours are fake bro ...too many difference (different yellow top, rubber is not visible, aluminium cover, and IMO label is very reflecting, but it can be just becasue of light)

----------


## SnaX

you ever wonder if thats some scammer just trying to perfect his fake? It's HIS pubic hair because HE crimped it?
Hes asking you guys if you can tell if its fake... and if you CAN tell its fake, he'll just make it better looking(make it look more like the real thing) and say "okay i bought a new batch, is THIS one real?"
Get what i'm sayin'?
Just an idea, but im crazy so you never know. (so maybe not tell 'em HOW you can tell, just tell them if its fake or not..end)
Take it easy! =)

----------


## MichaelCC

> Hes asking you guys if you can tell if its fake... and if you CAN tell its fake, he'll just make it better looking(make it look more like the real thing) and say "okay i bought a new batch, is THIS one real?"
> Get what i'm sayin'?


Do you realy think, fakers need to ask someone if their products are good looking ? That's very bad way of thinking, bro. It's much easier for them to buy real one and try to make as good looking fake as they can.
Fakers are trying to abuse people unknowingness. Because there are so many guys who never seen real deca -duraboli (and also another real products), fakers don't need to produce perfect fakes - they just need to made good looking fake (similar to original) for low price.

----------


## Seajackal

A lil crazy Snax, but I think Big Mike is right on this one, he wouldn't show up here
asking if his gear looks good or bad as a fake, and from what I know there are so
many fakes over Canada (take a look at his location) that you can tell someone
from there will eventually post some fake pics here anytime, that was what
happened.

----------


## toolman

> what about these ones real or fake


You should beat the guy who sold you these. THese aren't even good fakes. crimp bad, wrong septum, label errors, etc. etc. etc.

----------


## KickAAs

Snax what are you smokin ??? 

I got naps and sust250 as well they look lagit but these didnt look right. 
I will post pics of the naps and sust. I have been scammed twice this will be number three and getting ****ing tired of this shit.  :Frown:   :Frown:  

I would like to send them to get tested ...need help if true bunk gear I quit !

Thanks

----------


## SnaX

Okay my bad lol. I won't make anymore outbursts like that  :1laugh:  because i've already learned fast that:
1. Fakers are lazy
2. Fakers are covered in pubic hair.

out- =)

----------


## toolman

> Snax what are you smokin ??? 
> 
> I got naps and sust250 as well they look lagit but these didnt look right. 
> I will post pics of the naps and sust. I have been scammed twice this will be number three and getting ****ing tired of this shit.   
> 
> I would like to send them to get tested ...need help if true bunk gear I quit !
> 
> Thanks


No need to send those decas for testing, they are 100% fakes. Odds are if you got bunk decas from the guy, then the sust is bogus as well. If this guy is a dealer, he would have known the decas were fake. Make sure you report him to a mod so we can list him as a scammer...if he isn't listed already on our scamming list.

----------


## KickAAs

I will post a new thread on tue. with the pics of the sust and naps so you can see yourself. I checked the scammers list here and EF and this guy is not on it and I dont want to call him out until i have 100 % proof and then I will PM a mod. Im in the 6th week of my 12 week cycle. I will also post the anti e I got as well for your opinions.

This really sucks 

Thanks all

----------


## toolman

> I will post a new thread on tue. with the pics of the sust and naps so you can see yourself. I checked the scammers list here and EF and this guy is not on it and I dont want to call him out until i have 100 % proof and then I will PM a mod. Im in the 6th week of my 12 week cycle. I will also post the anti e I got as well for your opinions.
> 
> This really sucks 
> 
> Thanks all


Don't get too down. We all have been scammed one time or another. Finding the right source is hard. Or when you get older, you can go on legit HRT like some of us.

----------


## Seajackal

KickAAs, Canadian UGL is safer cuz you know how hard it is to pass thru your
country's customs with gear so overseas gear is a good risk you will have to face
if you ever decide to deal with, by the other side many good Canadian UGLs are
coming around just read some threads in this forum and you'll see, bro! BTW you
can PM me when your account allows you to do, telling about the source you got
them from. Good luck next time, man!
PS: Big Mike, sorry for hi-jacking your thread bro!

----------


## shrpskn

Excellent pics MikeCC. I've got some of the same deca . Your pics prove an excellent reference.

----------


## MichaelCC

> PS: Big Mike, sorry for hi-jacking your thread bro!


It's OK SJ - no need to apology  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

You're always cool, bro that's why I like you, Big Mike!

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Kickaas you mailed me for comment on your yellowtops, but they have all the signs of fake, wrong data, wrong colour, wrong lettertype etc etc. Most eyecatching is the yellowcap instead of a yellowtop. Seen it before tough.

----------


## KickAAs

Thanks DBB.... I was told the amps were produced in Bulgaria and the compunds were from Holland and it is produced for hospital use not circulation.

Anyone have any swamp land in Florida they want to sell !!!

Im done !!

Later

----------

